# Need help removing stock head unit and AC/Heating controls



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Real quick, can anyone who's ever removed their stock head unit or AC/Heating controls, or owns a Bentley manual explain to me how to remove the AC/Heating head unit from the dash? Thanks.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Never mind. I've figured it out. However, you guys have got to see this thread...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=416082#post416082


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Killer Junior-

I'm very interested in your old manual control unit. I hate the auto climate control. How sure are you that it will just "plug and play"? This is very cool--I'm very excited about this. Could you briefly describe the process of installation so I know what I'm getting into?

PM me with a price...


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

robg said:


> *Killer Junior-
> 
> I'm very interested in your old manual control unit. I hate the auto climate control. How sure are you that it will just "plug and play"? This is very cool--I'm very excited about this. Could you briefly describe the process of installation so I know what I'm getting into?
> 
> PM me with a price... *


See the link I posted above at e46fanatics.com for all the details. The installation is a really simple plug-and-play. Trust me. And I'm 99.9% sure about this. The HVAC unit I got was from a wrecked '99 323i, and I drive a 2001 325i. PM sent about the price.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! yet another retrofit that sounds so simple...anyone want to trade my manual temp controls for an auto?

PM me...


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

_Originally posted at the E46Fanatics general forum_

Umm... (ahem) I'm resurrecting this thread from the dead because um... (ahem) the auto climate control does need additional costly parts to make it function correctly. I found out right before I went to Iraq. I thought it might have been something wrong with the interior components of my AC/Heating assembly. The air would only blow on the windshield or at my feet, but never towards me. I took it into the dealer and he confirmed my fears. I needed more parts than just the HVAC control unit itself. If anyone else ran into this problem, it's because my sorry @ss didn't research and experiment with the retrofit project thoroughly before I posted on this forum. I should've given it a month or so to ensure that everything continued to function correctly. I was lost in my moment of glory. I truly thought that I had won a battle over BMW tyranny. I'm sorry if anyone wasted any time or money performing this retrofit because of my ignorance. I truly feel like sh!t.

Moderators, you may ban me now. Farewell my e46fanatics brothers.


----------

